# [SOLVED] PS2 in computer case



## intelfan (Mar 16, 2008)

Hi TSF,
So I broke my PS2 cooling fan and now it shuts off about every 30 minutes. I was wondering is there a way to put the PS2 in a computer case which has a cooling fan and is alot more roomy.


----------



## Phædrus241 (Mar 28, 2009)

*Re: PS2 in computer case*

I don't think Sony uses standard ATX components to build its Play Stations, so I'm guessing no. Also, that's pretty much the ultimate warranty violation. I'd say you'd be better off getting the fan repaired.


----------



## intelfan (Mar 16, 2008)

*Re: PS2 in computer case*

The warranty is long voided so I need to find a diffrent way, and thanks for replying.


----------



## Phædrus241 (Mar 28, 2009)

*Re: PS2 in computer case*

No problem, sorry I can't help more. I will say up front, I don't think there's any easy way to do what you want. I would maybe see if you can fit a standard 80mm or 120mm fan into the PS2 case?


----------



## intelfan (Mar 16, 2008)

*Re: PS2 in computer case*

Man do I feel stupid a 60mm off newegg would fit. Thanks.


----------



## forumuser10 (Mar 22, 2009)

Well the fan in the pc case of course couldnt be in the ps2 but it could be near it. If the ps2 fan output and your pc fan are both 12 volts then you could plug the wires from the ps2 into the fan on the pc. If you do this, you are doing this at your own risk.
I am not resposible for any damages that may be caused by this.


----------

